# PAWN Klammer-Fehler



## G-KilLa (1. Juli 2009)

Moin!
Kennt einer von euch ein Programm mit dem ich Fehler in einem PAWN Script ermitteln kann? 
Jeder kennt sie hier ein Beispiel wie es richtig wäre:

```
if(Bla)
{
	if(Bla2)
	{
	    if(Bla3)
	    {
	        TestMSG
	    }
	}
}
```
So das ist richtig aber ich habe ein Script mit über 34000 Zeilen und jede Zeile nach einem Klammer-Fehler zu durchsuchen dauert zu lange....
Also wenn jetzt so etwas kommt

```
if(Bla)
{
	if(Bla2)
	{
	    if(Bla3)
	    {
	        TestMSG
	}
}
```
Dass mir das Programm ausspuckt das genau auf Zeile 7 oder wie auch immer er sagt das genau da ein Klammer-Fehler vorliegt.
Wenn es sowas gibt bitte schreibt es mir!
Suche schon seit 3 Stunden nach dem Fehler aber finde einfach nichts....

MFG


----------



## Nypro (24. September 2009)

Ja mit pawno 
das ist im samp server mit drin 
kannste hier downloaden: http://files.sa-mp.com/samp02Xserver.win32.zip

MFG Nypro


----------

